# Travel by Air? Ultralight



## BradKajukenbo (Jul 15, 2019)

A person I know well is going through a divorce and may have to sell his Air Trike. I told him if he really decides to sell it, I want it. I think this would be one hell of a way to travel across the country. Over a dozen times or so he's flown me around the lake in it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 15, 2019)

As neat as these things are do I really have to list the reasons this isn't the best/smartest/even remotely viable way to travel across a country?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 15, 2019)

Can you attach a 50 gallon fuel tank, and a shitter to it? Or use a seat with a trapdoor and try some target practice from several hundred feet in the air.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 15, 2019)

These machines have many regulations on when and how you can use them in airspaces across the country. Im not sure this would be a viable option for any sort of long distance travel. I know there was that camp in the slabs that flys them....

Personally, those things freak me out.....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 15, 2019)

it's been done before, but you're pretty limited on the distance you can go due to fuel.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jul 15, 2019)

If you could perhaps design or have some one make one of those that could travel for much longer periods at a time, that would be cool. Watch out for storms.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jul 16, 2019)

Yea guys, its a no go. He'll sell. I just dont have the $9k he is wanting for it. My savings is for my retirement goal. For a moment tho I was saying "Fuck Alaska Retirement" but self control got the best of me. 

The owner was telling me the Need To Knows about them. No Pilot License are required unless you have a passenger. 

Daylight flying only. Cannot fly over congested areas. Prior permission is required to fly in controlled air space. 5 Gallon fuel tank only.

He never had the time to go across the country in it. Though he says On a full tank, by himself with a 50lbs pack, on a calm day he could get 165nm. Or around 3 1/2 hours. If I had the money to buy it without having to dip into my savings I would.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 16, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> If I had the money to buy it without having to dip into my savings I would.



Second job? Charge kids rent? Lead group tours for those wanting to hop freight trains?😀

Edit: Hey, here’s a pair, and for the bargain price , today only, of 4k. And they’ve only been involved with 4 mishaps, so far:
https://stockton.craigslist.org/avo/d/stockton-ultralight-ptiger-pterodactyl/6907848524.html


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jul 16, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Second job? Charge kids rent? Lead group tours for those wanting to hop freight trains?😀



My son and his former girlfriend had big plans on moving out and having a place on their own. That didn't work out and he unpacked his bags. Then he and I discussed paying rent. Its working out. My son Brian and his girlfriend just moved to Portland. He he is a Domestic Technician. Most people refer to the position as a stay at home dad. Couple months ago he called to tell me I owed him back pay because he realized he hadn't gotten allowance in the past few years. He even added it up. I told him that when a kid turns 18, allowance doesn't apply anymore. 

A train hopping tour guide. Does have a ring to it kinda. I love teaching martial arts. I'm not much of a people person though in the traveling field. A couple friends riding along is always a welcome. But any more then 4, I am not comfortable with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 16, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> As a former parachutist and fighter jet mechanic, the balls I'd need to set foot in one of these would exceed the payload capacity



i've been a passenger on one of these and it was incredibly fun.


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Jul 21, 2019)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Aug 5, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> View attachment 52302
> 
> 
> A person I know well is going through a divorce and may have to sell his Air Trike. I told him if he really decides to sell it, I want it. I think this would be one hell of a way to travel across the country. Over a dozen times or so he's flown me around the lake in it.


Wow. You do realize that can be easily be overcome by winds aloft or a microburst. Also not sure about FAA licensing and certification regarding type and operation. Not practical for anything but tooling around your local park. Traveling, not so much.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Aug 5, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've been a passenger on one of these and it was incredibly fun.





Juan Derlust said:


> As a former parachutist and fighter jet mechanic, the balls I'd need to set foot in one of these would exceed the payload capacity


ROFLMAO. I am a former AMT for the airlines and Flight Engineer. I gave a more technical response but you are spot on! Not to mention if it wandered into Class B,C,or D airspace. I can just hear some pilot on final saying: What the fuck was THAT?"


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 24, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> View attachment 52302
> 
> 
> A person I know well is going through a divorce and may have to sell his Air Trike. I told him if he really decides to sell it, I want it. I think this would be one hell of a way to travel across the country. Over a dozen times or so he's flown me around the lake in it.


I thought about this. Stay right above the treeline, away from airspace thats monitored. A steampunk dirigible/blimp would be awesome. Full ship an all.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 24, 2019)

Shaggy Rogers said:


> I thought about this. Stay right above the treeline, away from airspace thats monitored. A steampunk dirigible/blimp would be awesome. Full ship an all.


I would highly advise against “staying right above the treeline” in an ultralight. Hit a sink, have an engine issue, any problem that might cause you to lose altitude will result in a crash into the trees or ground.


----------



## onethingtosay (Nov 23, 2019)

Add peddles, that way if you run out of fuel, it become a pedal powered aircraft! (This is a joke. Do not attempt.) You could pedal it on the ground if you folded 5he wings (is that even posible?) Might be hard, it would be heavy...


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 6, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> These machines have many regulations on when and how you can use them in airspaces across the country. Im not sure this would be a viable option for any sort of long distance travel. I know there was that camp in the slabs that flys them....
> 
> Personally, those things freak me out.....


Didn't one of those kill John Denver?


----------



## Jackthereaper (Dec 6, 2019)

John Denver died in a rutan long ez, an aircraft with far superior capabilities to any ultralight.


----------

